# 1930's Pepsi Cola Logo Request



## foxfirerodandgun (Apr 17, 2019)

If someone has a 1930's Pepsi Cola bottle, (same shape as the "wave" bottle), could you  please post a close up image of the Pepsi Cola logo that  goes around the body of the bottle and one of the logo also  embossed on the bottom of the bottle as well? Many thanks!


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

foxfirerodandgun said:


> If someone has a 1930's Pepsi Cola bottle, (same shape as the "wave" bottle), could you  please post a close up image of the Pepsi Cola logo that  goes around the body of the bottle and one of the logo also  embossed on the bottom of the bottle as well? Many thanks!


Ever see square come bottles flat sides 1920 
Coke dangit lolcom lol


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

